# Who's the best band?



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 14, 2009)

Just vote, and we'll see who's better^^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

LED ZEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 14, 2009)

Now you may cast a vote in the poll^^


----------



## protocollie (Feb 14, 2009)

raynes94 said:


> Just vote, and we'll see who's better^^



Didn't like, the spice girls win a people's choice award?


----------



## E-mannor (Feb 14, 2009)

I would say All That Remains would top that list ^^


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 14, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Didn't like, the spice girls win a people's choice award?



SHH!!! ..... Nobody likes rap/pop/crap music... METAL ALL THE WAY... And classic rock.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

I refuse to vote cause they're all fucking epically awesome bands, except nirvana they're just good.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't see They Might Be Giants on that list


And which Nirvana are we talking about? The psychedelic British band or the punky American trio?


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 14, 2009)

Crazy mash-up of bands you got going here. Some of these guys are legend in comparison, but I have to give my vote for SOAD.. cus I love em, and I love to see people rage "THEY'RE OVERRATED OMG CANT YOU SEE THIS?!"
;3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 14, 2009)

Seriously? System of a Down? They don't hold a candle to Black Sabbath, Rush, or Led Zeppelin. Poll or not, those three over SoaD any day.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2009)

I hate you so much


----------



## lowlow64 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Zep.


----------



## Hydramon (Feb 14, 2009)

I picked the bottom one, but I am terribly offended by the ripping hair out comment, mainly due to the fact that I used to suffer from trichotillomania.
Yes, I'm being a bitch, but I've been awake longer than I should have been, and I think you should be more careful about what you say. That and have a better selection of bands


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 14, 2009)

Although I actively enjoy System more, I'd feel like a traitor to mankind if I didn't pick Zepp.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 14, 2009)

Hydramon said:


> I picked the bottom one, but I am terribly offended by the ripping hair out comment, mainly due to the fact that I used to suffer from trichotillomania.
> Yes, I'm being a bitch, but I've been awake longer than I should have been, and I think you should be more careful about what you say. That and have a better selection of bands



That comment was never meant to offend you or anybody else. I'm new here and don't know anybody yet. Sorry.


----------



## protocollie (Feb 14, 2009)

Hydramon said:


> I picked the bottom one, but I am terribly offended by the ripping hair out comment, mainly due to the fact that I used to suffer from trichotillomania.



Yes, you're being a bitch. Total complete unwarranted bitch.

Shut up and grow thicker skin, this is without a doubt the single most idiotic, self-centered, ridiculous comment I've ever read in my entire life. Good show.

This is like, a phrase that exists across all english culture. It's a turn of phrase commonly used by almost everyone at point or another. You can't possibly remove something like that from everyone's lexicon because it reminds you of something you did once.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 14, 2009)

Hydramon said:


> I picked the bottom one, but I am terribly offended by the ripping hair out comment, mainly due to the fact that I used to suffer from trichotillomania.
> Yes, I'm being a bitch, but I've been awake longer than I should have been, and I think you should be more careful about what you say. That and have a better selection of bands



Like *Slipknot*

Hahahaa

I know your kind.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 14, 2009)

Who are the dipshits that voted for System? >__>


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 14, 2009)

I voted that just to annoy you.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 14, 2009)

neil pert FTW hes my favorite drummer


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 14, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> neil peart FTW hes my favorite drummer



fix'd. It's Peart, pronounced as (pee-urt). Just thought I'd let everyone know, lol. 

Btw, I voted for Rush, because they are the best band ever, PLUS they're from Canada, just like me :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

Rush is alright but they take themselves too seriously


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

SOAD RULEZZZ!!!! XD


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 14, 2009)

I like Zeppelin and Sabbath, but they aren't part of my favorite bands, so I'm declining voting in this one.

The other bands I either know nothing of or don't like.


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 14, 2009)

Let the Led out.

But you can't really compare SOAD to led Zeppelin. They're two totally different genres, in fact, SOAD's not really in the same era or genre of the others at all, are they? They're more modern progressive metal than classic heavy metal like Black Sabbath. That's like comparing Louie Armstrong to Nickelback.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

idk who is louie armstrong =P...sorry...but i know nickelback XD


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 14, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> Let the Led out.
> 
> But you can't really compare SOAD to led Zeppelin. They're two totally different genres, in fact, SOAD's not really in the same era or genre of the others at all, are they? They're more modern progressive metal than classic heavy metal like Black Sabbath. That's like comparing Louie Armstrong to Nickelback.



This poll was never meant to compare one band to another, i just wanted to see how many people would vote for the bands that I put on here.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey, this should be more like "Who's the worst band?"  Then these results would be pretty accurate.


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2009)

Rush kinda saved it. Well, relatively.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey, this should be more like "Who's the worst band?"  Then these results would be pretty accurate.



Yeah nobody voted for Kansas or Sabbath


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 14, 2009)

raynes94 said:


> This poll was never meant to compare one band to another, i just wanted to see how many people would vote for the bands that I put on here.



When listeners are voting on who's the best, there is bound to be comparisons, because how can they be the best if there is nothing to compare them to >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Yeah nobody voted for Kansas or Sabbath



SOAD's getting all of the votes and everybody who knows anything knows that they're fucking awful

SOAD secretly stands for Suck On A Dick


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SOAD's getting all of the votes and everybody who knows anything knows that they're fucking awful
> 
> SOAD secretly stands for Suck On A Dick



Knights In Satan's Service



Why isn't KISS on that list, OP?

If you don't want the fury of the RAWK beating down your door, you better stick KISS up there



And also if you hate SOAD you should hate RATM just as much or more because they are all bros


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Knights In Satan's Service
> 
> Why isn't KISS on that list, OP?
> 
> ...



Rape All The Musicians.

Yeah, I hate them, too. 8)

WE CAN BE BROTHERS IN MUSIC HATE


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SOAD secretly stands for Suck On A Dick



Maybe that's why they're getting all the votes.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Maybe that's why they're getting all the votes.



Only logical reason


----------



## uncia (Feb 14, 2009)

Anonymous poll? *g*
_*votes*_


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SOAD's getting all of the votes and everybody who knows anything knows that they're fucking awful
> 
> SOAD secretly stands for Suck On A Dick



 .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> .



Happy Valentines day buddy <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Happy Valentines day buddy <3



Anyone other than you would get skullfucked for that David, but because it's you I'll echo the sentiment :] . Also post more, I miss you :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Anyone other than you would get skullfucked for that David, but because it's you I'll echo the sentiment :] . Also post more, I miss you :V .



Get on MSN, nigger


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 14, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> When listeners are voting on who's the best, there is bound to be comparisons, because how can they be the best if there is nothing to compare them to >.>



Ah, but thats where the fun comes in! We get to watch people bicker at each other over their favourite bands :3


----------



## adambomb (Feb 14, 2009)

IM THE ONLY ONE WHO VOTED NIRVANA

THIS IS BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Tryp (Feb 14, 2009)

Led Zeppelin, closely followed by Black Sabbath.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Rape All The Musicians.
> 
> Yeah, I hate them, too. 8)
> 
> WE CAN BE BROTHERS IN MUSIC HATE



I guess, do you hate Radiohead and Cake?


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 15, 2009)

Come on...where are all the Zep fans?  We're trailing by one behind Rush, peeps!  *looks pointedly at ToeClaws*

Then again...he might vote for Sabbath ^_^


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SOAD's getting all of the votes and everybody who knows anything knows that they're fucking awful
> 
> SOAD secretly stands for Suck On A Dick



Thank you.  Seriously, why the fuck are they on the list as an option?  They're awful on so many levels its sickening.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I guess, do you hate Radiohead and Cake?



I sure do 8D



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Thank you.  Seriously, why the fuck are they on the list as an option?  They're awful on so many levels its sickening.



Hello new best friend <3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I sure do 8D



Thank goodness

I can't get away from these bands at college


Wat should I do


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Thank goodness
> 
> I can't get away from these bands at college
> 
> ...



You should hurt everyone

How do you feel about Coldplay?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Thank goodness
> 
> I can't get away from these bands at college
> 
> ...



Blast death metal and piss off those pussies with manly music!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You should hurt everyone
> 
> How do you feel about Coldplay?



I liked that song "Trouble" when I was 12 but now I just think they are boring



pheonix said:


> Blast death metal and piss off those pussies with manly music!



I was in the college radio station the other day and their new metal selection was absolute _SHIT_


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I was in the college radio station the other day and their new metal selection was absolute _SHIT_



WHAT!!! Why must people listen to shitty metal? There's plenty of it out there, why only have crap? How big was the shitty selection and what bands was it made of? I would've laughed at these people if I was there I'm sure.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> WHAT!!! Why must people listen to shitty metal? There's plenty of it out there, why only have crap? How big was the shitty selection and what bands was it made of? I would've laughed at these people if I was there I'm sure.



I saw some Atreyu in there, most of the bands I didn't recognize, but the stuff they did have wasn't that hard at all


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I saw some Atreyu in there, most of the bands I didn't recognize, but the stuff they did have wasn't that hard at all



I'm tired of hearing that bands name.  Man is it funny to see these new age metal heads and there take on "what's heavy". I mostly blame hottopic and emos. D: I like to scare people with real metal and grindcore.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I liked that song "Trouble" when I was 12 but now I just think they are boring
> 
> I was in the college radio station the other day and their new metal selection was absolute _SHIT_



\m/  Coldplay puts me to sleep and then gives me nightmares about horrible musicians that wish they were U2.



John_Galt said:


> I saw some Atreyu in there, most of the bands I didn't recognize, but the stuff they did have wasn't that hard at all



I enjoy Atreyu, but I don't even consider then to be metal. :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 15, 2009)

Now, I have a narrow list of what I listen to, but I know metal fairly well, and better then most. Time and time again, I hit up internet metal radio's, terrestrial radio stations, satellite radio stations, and the claim of "metal" is extremely loose. Usually containing hard rock, screamo, -core bands, nu metal, and actual metal (usually heavy metal) is uncommon. Its why I listen to a syndicated FM talk show, or listen to my CD's/Mp3.


----------



## haynari (Feb 15, 2009)

Rush or Led Zep are the best in my opinion.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 15, 2009)

I don like any of them and I never heard of Rush before.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 15, 2009)

None of the above, except Sabbath being the only decent one on that list.


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I don like any of them and I never heard of Rush before.



I'm sorry, wat.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 15, 2009)

YAY, Rush is winning!

>.>

<.<

>.<

Damn that last choice, I shouldn't have put it in there...


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yay



Grimfang said:


> "THEY'RE OVERRATED OMG CANT YOU SEE THIS?!"
> ;3



<3 SOAD

They're not 1st anymore... it was fun while it last anyway.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Oh yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still an undecided vote, I might pick them just to piss everyone else off. lol I wish there was a "there all awesome" option cause I really don't want to choose just 1. D:


----------



## Bonzzai (Feb 15, 2009)

There are not enough votes for Nirvana. :|  They're not my favorite, but they are the best band on that list. (Except for maybe Led Zeppelin.)


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm still an undecided vote, I might pick them just to piss everyone else off. lol I wish there was a "there all awesome" option cause I really don't want to choose just 1. D:



DO IT!

Yeah, I can see how they couldn't necessarily be considered the "best band" out of there, but as far as interests are concerned, SOAD is relevant. It's amazing how much hate-flak they attract.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> DO IT!
> 
> Yeah, I can see how they couldn't necessarily be considered the "best band" out of there, but as far as interests are concerned, SOAD is relevant. It's amazing how much hate-flak they attract.



People are just not listening to as much music as they should be, look at Kansas. That band is pretty awesome and yet there's not many votes for them. All the bands up there are good and to all those people who only listen to the new stuff that comes out I feel sorry for you. Most of the new music that comes out has nowhere near as much feeling as this- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8

SOAD is relevant no matter what all these people say. I'd like to see them go up and do what they do and make the lyrics they make.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

No I don't like any of these, but I'm torn as to whether I hate Black Sabbath or Led Zeppelin the least as they each managed one song that I don't hate :V .

Scratch that, Led Zeppelin just pulled ahead, how did I miss Dazed and Confused?


----------



## Surgat (Feb 15, 2009)

How can anyone prefer SOAD to Led Zeppelin? I ask this as someone who likes both. 

How is that even _possible_?


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> SOAD's getting all of the votes and everybody who knows anything knows that they're fucking awful
> 
> SOAD secretly stands for Suck On A Dick





John_Galt said:


> Thank goodness
> 
> I can't get away from these bands at college
> 
> ...



I'm so glad there are others out there that dislike these bands...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 15, 2009)

Gwen Stefani.


----------



## SVelasquez (Feb 15, 2009)

My favourite's not even on here. Haha, Nightwish rocks!


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Surgat said:


> How can anyone prefer SOAD to Led Zeppelin? I ask this as someone who likes both.
> 
> How is that even _possible_?



I have no clue, led zeppelins music has a lot more feeling to it. SOAD is just fast upbeat and heavy which just makes me happy for no reason. I like led much better but have to give credit to SOAD for being a good band. I think people who think SOAD is better are mostly young people who prefer the newer music rather then the old. In my eyes it shouldn't even be possible but everyone's entitled to there own opinion no matter how obscure or ridiculous it may seem.


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't see any better for anything really. I'd choose Tool, but as I said, I like picking something to be the best


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2009)

Metallica shouldn't even be on there.  Replace it with something else,  like Flogging Molly.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Metallica shouldn't even be on there.  Replace it with something else,  like Flogging Molly.



Replace Metallica with Stormtroopers of Death.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Replace Metallica with Stormtroopers of Death.



Or napalm death...although many people don't like there music too heavy but there pretty old and are awesome so that should count for something. Also Wall of Voodoo's pretty awesome too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Or napalm death...although many people don't like there music too heavy but there pretty old and are awesome so that should count for something. Also Wall of Voodoo's pretty awesome too.



Napalm Death have been around a pretty long time and they're still going strong


Wall of Voodoo is a weird band I should listen to more of their stuff

Did you ever hear that Celtic Frost cover of "Mexican Radio"? How was it?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Napalm Death have been around a pretty long time and they're still going strong
> 
> 
> Wall of Voodoo is a weird band I should listen to more of their stuff
> ...



I don't think I have yet. *rushes to youtube*

I never knew they did a cover of that song, I like it but it's not as good as the original.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I don't think I have yet. *rushes to youtube*
> 
> I never knew they did a cover of that song, I like it but it's not as good as the original.



OFFTOPIC: The Kinky version is really good.

And it's funny because THEY'RE MEXICAN OHOHOHOHOH


Anyways, where is They Might Be Giants?

TMBG = *THE* Motherfucking Band, Guys


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 16, 2009)

Dismember :V .


----------

